

Humor: Best way to get on base? - arjunlall
http://foundread.com/2008/03/26/quote-of-the-day-homerun-nah-just-get-on-base/

======
Tichy
Could anybody explain the term "on base" for the Non-US readers who don't know
baseball?

~~~
arjunlall
This is overly simplified, but I think it gets the point across.

In baseball offensive players advance from base to base every time they
successfully hit the ball and keep it away from the defense. If the batter
(the one who hits the ball) hits the ball well he will go to first base, if he
does an even better job he will make it to second base. If even better than
that he can make it to third base. The best scenario is if he hit a home run
which allows him to run past third base to the home base and score a point.

The analogy is that you can play it safe and go for first base (less risk but
less reward) or swing as hard as you can and go for a home run (high risk,
high reward). Although it is not as glamourous as hitting a home run, hitting
base hit after base hit is a steady way to win a baseball game.

